
Show HN: Trident App – Now Supports GitHub Issues - mdw
http://somerobots.com/trident.html
======
mdw
Hey I'm Matt and I created Trident App. Really happy to add GitHub support! If
you have any questions I'm happy to help.

~~~
wingerlang
How does it work with private repos?

~~~
mdw
There's no additional costs for using private repo's in Trident! :)

For Trident, Private/Private repos work the same - though for GitHub in
particular you must have a paid account for Private repos.

